# Buy or Build?



## MrT (Jan 5, 2016)

Quick question for this forum. I just happened upon you guys by accident and man...what have I been missing?!?

I'm on the market for a small boat and have one in my sights. I'm curious to get this forums opinion on if you would bite or choose to build. I've not done a ton of research on building so I'm looking for your expert opinion. What I'm looking for is a boat to get my kids out on the water fishing and I now have the wife's approval to put one in the garage. But...the "recondition" track has got me curious. If I can find a free or near free boat...I could see saving a buck or two. Or will I?

The opportunity: 12ft 2005 Polarkraft V1260 & 93 Calkins trlr that is fully outfitted to fish. Additionally it has an older minkota turbo (27 thrust)/fishfinder(eagle fish easy 245ds)/battery/pole holders/anchors & oars. It's been in this guys garage since 2006 and used only a handful of times...boat looks practically brand new. Asking 1K for everything. The Minkota I will need to replace and eventually be looking for a 10hp to power it.

Only down side on the boat above is it's shallow. I'm thinking I could benefit from a deeper hull or another couple feet in length if fishing the bigger lakes in Washington.

What do you think...Buy or Build?


----------



## Jim (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi, thanks for joining! Any pictures of the boat? I think you could probably make your money back if you got it anyway. How handy are you? You have the time and desire for a project or do you just want get out there and fish with the kids?


----------



## overboard (Jan 5, 2016)

You and "KIDS": I personally would look for something like a 1448 Jon boat. 
JAO!


----------



## Texas Prowler (Jan 5, 2016)

Welcome!

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## MrT (Jan 6, 2016)

Hey Jim! I have time but would prefer to get out there and spend the $$ if it's the right deal. If I do get it then there are som mods I can still do for fun and look for a fixer with a deeper V in the 14-16 range.

Overboard: Hi! Yeah...two kids but chances are I'm usually with only one at a time or with a buddy. Together wouldn't be that often and if we did...wouldn't be a long trip.


----------



## MrT (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks Texas Prowler


----------



## Texas Prowler (Jan 6, 2016)

Yep

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## riverrat717 (Jan 7, 2016)

FWIW, I started out with a 1542 grumman. Me and my 2 boys, and it was cramped.


----------

